# Title



## Drago (23 Jun 2019)

Can somone with the necessary powers change my forum title thing please. Godlike Figure, Trump Acolyte, Alpha Male, Deluded Idiot, anything other than Guru, which conjures up images in incence and sitars.

Thank you.

PS, I'll be back when the cows stop hibernating.


----------



## Cycleops (23 Jun 2019)

How about 'Prodigal Son' ? Good to have you back.


----------



## I like Skol (23 Jun 2019)

Can I choose what it says? Please......


----------



## roadrash (23 Jun 2019)

@Drago ...….click on Drago in the top right and under personal details you can change it yourself


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (23 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> @Drago ...….click on Drago in the top right and under personal details you can change it yourself



I seem to remember he had a problem with this before. The option to change it simply wasn't there for him. Hope he gets it sorted somehow.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> @Drago ...….click on Drago in the top right and under personal details you can change it yourself



Why do something yourself when you can get a surf to do it for you


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jun 2019)

Oh bugger, if that cockwomble's back then I'm off....


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Jun 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Oh bugger, if that cockwomble's back then I'm off....


Pmsl!


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2019)

Well @Drago, nice to see you back. At least you aren't buying the latest new fangled stuff out there, telling us how fabulous it is, then selling it 6 months later for a huge loss (and little use).....


----------



## T4tomo (23 Jun 2019)

I’m not that happy with mine tbh


----------



## gavroche (23 Jun 2019)

@Drago , are you really back this time or just passing through? Nice to hear from you again.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Jun 2019)

Helloooo! 
Mod Note:
@T4tomo and anyone else that fancy changing, can do so by editing the custom title option, which is under the details drop down menu, immediately below the avatar box.
Unfortunately, @Drago's custom title editing option is broken (a software glitch), so he needs to send the Mods team a contact us message with the new custom title he would like to use.
The Mods team will then change it for you @Drago


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> Can somone with the necessary powers change my forum title thing please. Godlike Figure, Trump Acolyte, Alpha Male, Deluded Idiot, anything other than Guru, which conjures up images in incence and sitars.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> PS, I'll be back when the cows stop hibernating.



View: https://youtu.be/iF2yaA9wdN8


----------



## theclaud (23 Jun 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Can I choose what it says? Please......


Let's have a thread where we all choose. There could be a poll.


----------



## theclaud (24 Jun 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Helloooo!
> Mod Note:
> @T4tomo and anyone else that fancy changing, can do so by editing the custom title option, which is under the details drop down menu, immediately below the avatar box.
> Unfortunately, @Drago's custom title editing option is broken (a software glitch), so he needs to send the Mods team a contact us message with the new custom title he would like to use.
> The Mods team will then change it for you @Drago


It's not actually 'broken' though, is it?


----------



## srw (24 Jun 2019)

theclaud said:


> It's not actually 'broken' though, is it?


Does "broken" really exclude the possibility that someone deliberately broke it?


----------



## Drago (27 Jun 2019)

Broken, as in a mod smacked it with a shovel because they were fed up with me? Fair enough, I'd do the same.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> Broken, as in a mod smacked it with a shovel because they were fed up with me? Fair enough, I'd do the same.


Nay, we lost the password


----------



## Drago (27 Jun 2019)

Oh Pat, you always make me smile


----------



## Threevok (27 Jun 2019)

Good lord !!! 

Drago ??

You're Back ???

I though some bugger would have shot you by now


----------



## Drago (27 Jun 2019)

I've had so many PM's telling me to get my arriss back here it became quite unreal.

I had a couple calling me smelly t**t face too, but they were outnumbered by the nice ones.


----------

